# Rose Bowl Photographer?



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I've seen a photographer taking pictures of cyclist during the Tue/Thur training ride. Does anybody know his contact information? I meant to look for him after the ride but he was nowhere to be found.


----------

